# Need visa so i can get job



## mehranraja5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey you guys are so cooperative, 
I need your help once again i want to be able to do a job in australia so which visa i should apply fot 
I mean which is suitable visa so i can apply with that i can job in australia. 
If any one have suggestion please share regarding work in Australia


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You will need skills to be able to apply for a skilled visa. The working visa's are based on skill shortage except for WHV but you don't qualify for that being from Pakistan.


----------



## mehranraja5 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Missh*

Thank You very Much Mish for your kind reply?
So i am not able to apply for work visa, Can you tell me that on which condition and which visa i am able to work there as i am from Pakistan.


----------



## mehranraja5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank You very Much Mish for your kind reply?
So i am not able to apply for work visa, Can you tell me that on which condition and which visa i am able to work there as i am from Pakistan.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mehranraja5 said:


> Can you tell me that on which condition and which visa i am able to work there as i am from Pakistan.


That may depend on what your work skills are.
Have a look at 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## mehranraja5 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Subclass189*

So guys i want to appply for subckass 189 do you people have useful suggestion for me. 
Please i need cooperation from you guys


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What is your occupation? Not every occupation qualifies for a 189 visa.


----------



## mehranraja5 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Occupation*

well My occupation is i think not well enough writ know i am doing a job in medical billing company and i have experience of CSR,
Can any one tell me which is suitable occupation for me as i completed my B.com in december of 2015.


----------

